# 07 Murano Hatch won't Open



## prmckay1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Have had a rattle out of the hatch -- have attempted numerous times to adjust via the factory adjustments -- finally found the rattle actually was from the catch mechanism. Added black tape to the metal catch -- rattle went away, but - of course the tape wore off -- when I redid the black tape, must have gotten too many wraps on, now the catch won't release. You hear the catch mechanism working, then it 'relaxes' -- lift gate won't release.


----------



## emeren (Feb 8, 2015)

prmckay1 said:


> Have had a rattle out of the hatch -- have attempted numerous times to adjust via the factory adjustments -- finally found the rattle actually was from the catch mechanism. Added black tape to the metal catch -- rattle went away, but - of course the tape wore off -- when I redid the black tape, must have gotten too many wraps on, now the catch won't release. You hear the catch mechanism working, then it 'relaxes' -- lift gate won't release.


You need to break the lock. No other option. Take it to a body shop and they will do it for you. Need a new lock.


----------

